
Show HN: Meet Carly, a voice-activated health coach for Amazon Echo - osmode
http://www.logisome.com
======
cheriot
Between this and the couple articles recently about kids interacting with the
Echo, it looks far more promising than I initially thought.

"Alexa, tell Carly I weight 160" or

1) Take out my phone.

2) Open the folder to open the app.

3) Hopefully I'm already logged in.

4) Hit the button to record a new weight.

5) Type in my weight.

6) Save.

Considering Doctors have such a hard time getting people to follow the
simplest instructions, you're going in an interesting direction!

------
nikolay
Terrible branding given the association with Carly Fiorina!

